# Songs that fade left and right



## blazeplacid

I guess its the kid in me but I like songs that use the fade effect.

You know, the songs that fade from left to right for whatever reason.

The song that made me think of this ...Kendrick Lamar - Swimming Pools.

Middle of the song his conscious is talking to him and it fades from left to right.
It gives the effect that its your conscious talking to you when you are wearing headphones.

Any other good songs?

Genre doesn't matter to me.


----------



## SaturnSL1

Floyd - Wish You Where Here

The whole album has a ton of left to right effects, especially on the title track.


----------



## ISTundra

Not really fading, but check out some Enoch Light recordings. Lots of left & right content bouncing back and forth, pretty dynamic as well.


----------



## tophatjimmy

The beginning of the The Cars "Moving in Stereo" has a lot of left right movement.


----------



## Micksh

Queen - Bohemian Rhapsody


----------



## ISTundra

Buckethead's Big Sure Moon drifts back & forth a lot


----------



## Micksh

Jennifer Warnes - All For the Feeling


----------



## EAllen

Sir Mix a lot Testarossa you can hear the car driving
Joe Walsh Ordinary Average Guy Bowling ball rolling and then hitting the pins.


----------



## Magnified

I think Lenny Kravitz 'Are You Gonna Go My Way" does something cool.


----------



## Wesayso

Fun effects in this one..


----------



## hurrication

ISTundra said:


> Buckethead's Big Sure Moon drifts back & forth a lot


Good one!!

Telefon Tel Aviv - "What's the use of feet if you haven't got legs" is all over the map with left/right everywhere

Tydi - "mind games" also has some left/right with the vocals


Tydi - Mind Games (feat. Manta Ray) [HD + Lyrics] - YouTube

Telefon Tel Aviv - What's The Use Of Feet If You Haven't Got Legs? - YouTube


----------



## Randyman...

The Smiths "How Soon Is Now" - Johnny Marr's guitar delay ping-ponging all over the place. A modern classic IMO


----------



## Magnified

Randyman... said:


> The Smiths "How Soon Is Now" - Johnny Marr's guitar delay ping-ponging all over the place. A modern classic IMO



X2 ! Modern classic for sure.


----------



## Eli346

Ice Cream Paint Job from one of the decaf zips


----------



## Maylar

Zep's Whole Lotta Love of course.


----------



## SHOToonz

Jimi Hendrix - Red House
The Who - Pinball Wizard
The Who - Love Reign O'er Me

But the big one that pops into my head is Iron Butterfly - Inna Godda Da Vida. That whole song is all over the place.


----------



## dropbtm

Found this completely by accident but.... "Hold me now" by the Thompson Twins....


----------



## IBcivic

Depeche Mode> Behind the wheel


----------



## robtr8

Craig David - Fill Me In

Doobie Brothers - China Grove

Peter, Paul and Mary - Kisses Sweeter Than Wine


----------



## claydo

How about Billy Thorpe, children of the sun.


----------



## danno14

Variety of music from chip Davis/Mannheim steamroller. Pretty good dynamics and of extension too.


----------



## PPI_GUY

Maylar said:


> Zep's Whole Lotta Love of course.


This is the very first song that came to my mind when I read the first post. The middle section of Whole Lotta Love is where you'll find most of the crossfades.
I don't have the disc available but, I wonder if "Tall Cool One" from Plant's Now & Zen album has the same crossfades? I know that track makes liberal use of Zep samples.


----------



## jpswanberg

Rodeo Drive by Sniff 'n' The Tears
XYZ by Rush
Ballad of Bill Hubbard by Roger Waters


----------



## passtim

Find The Cost Of Freedom From Crosby Stills and Nash, Great acoustic line transfer.


----------



## brianhj

crazy train.. the rattlesnake sound or whatever it is at the beginning. almost makes me dizzy when i have a good pair of headphones on or when my car is tuned right


----------



## ADCS-1

Michael Jackson-Thriller start walking far rigth, 13 steps with equal distance, ends far left.  (have some small issues with step 9-12)


----------



## Grimm

Randyman... said:


> The Smiths "How Soon Is Now" - Johnny Marr's guitar delay ping-ponging all over the place. A modern classic IMO



This. I remember reading a really cool interview with him in one of my old guitar mags where he talked about recording that rhythm. He basically played it through without the tremelo and thought it sounded too flat and needed something more. The solution? Set the mic up in the middle of the studio and play it back through two amplifiers at opposite ends of the room, with an engineer standing at each amp alternating the sound on and off manually. Guess it took a lot of tries to get the timing just right, one guy would fall out of rhythm and they'd have to start all over. Old school tricks.

Also, Pantera - Cowboys From Hell has some pretty cool left/right channel stuff going on.


----------



## fcarpio

New Order, specially their mixes.


----------



## minbari

alot of NIN stuff uses stereo effects.


----------



## Randyman...

fcarpio said:


> New Order, specially their mixes.


And along those lines - Revenge's "Pineapple Face - Razor Mix" is another cool one that has the L>R candy (some members of New Order were also in Revenge). Electronic's "Getting Away With It" is also a killer track from a few New Order members - but not much intense stereo candy happening (but fantastic SQ overall)...


Hard to beat New Order's "Technique" IMO  Tracks 4 and 8 = Take me back to High School. It's so "wet" but still so clean and punchy! I can never get my mixes that wet w/o being all washed out and amateur sounding...


----------



## Michael.gonzo

Hello new here and my first post hopefully this helps. I know your looking for songs fading left to right but here is something a little different but around the same ball park. Ive been hooked on Techmaster PEB since I was young. Yeah he is a bass artist but check out his new cd he uses "Hologram 3D sound" you can read more here. 

Techmaster P.E.B. Talks: P.E.B’s Hologram 3D Sound 

Here is where you can sample his newest CD. Track 9 will get you door speakers punching hard and then it will shift to the back and then front and then all around its hard to explain lol. My wife and friends love it. Oh yeah track 16 is my fav.

Techmaster PEB | Tech Nolo G | CD Baby Music Store


----------



## chad

Stranglehold!


----------



## Griffith

The beginning of The Postal Service - Such Great Heights


----------



## MattB101

Joe Walsh - Rocky Mountain Way for the old school folks. 

Sent from my recliner. Retired Navy E-8


----------



## epatmd

"Frankenstein" Edgar Winter group...just that one classic left to right...could be right to left instead, hell I don't know.


----------



## The Dude

Digable Planets - Jettin' - YouTube


----------



## The Dude

chad said:


> Stranglehold!


Killer tune! So much high end though.....


----------



## EricP72

grace jones- slave to the rythm


----------



## passtim

Yes, "Close to The Edge" starts with vocals bouncing right to left then cranks up with a great drum riff, the whole song shows great stereo separation and a wide sound stage.


----------



## Hi-FiDelity

SHOToonz said:


> Jimi Hendrix - Any Given Song


There fixed.


----------



## psylo535

Yello - The Race


----------



## ptomaine1

The Intro to Madlib - "Please Set me at Ease". With light amounts throughout the track.

Edit: For that matter, the original by Bobbi Humphrey is an amazing track.


----------



## fhlh002

Pink Floyd - On the Run


----------



## Turbosixpiston

I find that when searching for a clear stage width electronica is a very good genre to listen to. The songs are generally well recorded (stage wise) because it's purely digital to begin with, so you can find some real gems when you are looking for a particular effect you can't find elsewhere.

Infected Mushroom, for example, uses the left/right channels independently in just about every song they do. I think their L/R seperation and unique vocals are what make them immediately identifiable. 

The vocals at the beginning of Saeed, for example. They use this "technique" if you will quite a bit. In this track it moves from vocal fades to slight percussion fades. The main drawback to their music is it's insanely bass heavy, like most electronica. Easily fixed by taking 5 dB out of the subs though. 











My headphones seem to have taken a dump on me so forgiveness is asked if the videos linked are of poor quality.


----------



## The Dude

Listened to this on headphones yesterday, Jimi's vocals move all around all throughout the song, very cool. Axis: Bold As Love is such a killer album....


Jimi Hendrix Experience - Up from the skies - YouTube


----------



## dvcrogers

Corey Hart - Sunglasses at night.

Aldo Nova - Fantasy


----------



## Randyman...

Another for the list:

David Bowie - "Let's Dance"

3 and sometimes 4 different parts flying around everywhere at the same time, plus nice ambiance on anything that's not moving around. Jamming it now @ home on the Dynaudio monitors - stuff is jumping out everywhere


----------



## Notloudenuf

Anything by Cornelius


----------



## Earzbleed

What Is And What Should Never Be - Led Zep. Coolest crossfading ever.
Probably responsible for more Marijuana sales than any other song.


----------



## mmiller

ADCS-1 said:


> Michael Jackson-Thriller start walking far rigth, 13 steps with equal distance, ends far left.  (have some small issues with step 9-12)


This was the first some that came to mind, it's bone chilling on a system that's dialled in.


----------



## jamiebosco

psylo535 said:


> Yello - The Race


YES!


----------



## PPI_GUY

Pink Floyd- "Two Suns In The Sunset" and "Get Your Filthy Hands Off My Desert". 
These are from The Final Cut album which is more of a Roger Waters solo effort but, is fairly under-rated by PF standards. 
"Two Suns..." begins and ends with vehicles on a highway panning L and R. 
"Get Your Filthy Hands Off My Desert" features great effects and was originally recorded using holophonic technology which was 3D phase variance-based. It was created by Hugo Zuccarelli of Acoustic Integrity fame.

The 2004 remaster by the original album engineer James Guthrie might be the best example of this recording.


----------



## bardo

I'll post this in the bass 'demo' thread as well--but this is probably my all time favorite for imaging and overall response in a system. 

http://notbusy.com/put/Ascent___Introduction.zip - it's m4a --sorry, itunes... test it out though, has fantastic L > R


----------



## finbar

Kraftwerk- Autobahn


----------



## Earzbleed

chad said:


> Stranglehold!


Haha!! I could swear the reverse gate makes it sound like the cymbal is saying "****"


----------



## jamiebosco

This has some effects that fade L to R
Back in Bluegrass - Thunderstruck - YouTube


----------



## astrochex

The White Stripes - I'm Slowly Turning Into You.


----------



## The Tube Doctor

A good one for subtleties, is "Us and Them" by Pink Floyd. The repeats pan right and fade with each repeat. So you should hear "Us, us, us, us...........and them, them them,them" fading slowly to the right of your stage.


----------



## Regus

How about one of my all time favourites - On Her Majesty's Secret Service by Propellorheads and David Arnold? It's a stand out track on the album Decksanddrumsandrockandroll, which I must get around to buying on CD (I've still got it on cassette!) sometime soon.

Propellerheads - On Her Majesty Secret Service - YouTube


----------



## OldScoolCA

Joe Satriani - Surfing With The Alien. Sounds of a jet flying from L-R then R-L


----------



## rxonmymind

Artist: David Sanborn
Genre: Smooth Jazz
Song: Coming home baby.
VERY cool BUT you have to listen to this with headphones. The effect is cool. I won't give it away.


----------



## DDfusion

rxonmymind said:


> Artist: David Sanborn
> Genre: Smooth Jazz
> Song: Coming home baby.
> VERY cool BUT you have to listen to this with headphones. The effect is cool. I won't give it away.


The guitar jumping around? Sounded pretty cool with my logic


----------



## rxonmymind

DDfusion said:


> The guitar jumping around? Sounded pretty cool with my logic


Thanks! Thats one effect. But try it with headphones/earbuds.


----------



## ruizal

Don't know if it was mentioned. 

Song: Children of the sun
Artist: Billy Thorpe 

Beginning has drums and different effects. 

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## mikey7182

Song: Say Goodbye
Artist: Dave Matthews Band
Album: Live Trax, Vol. 6 (live at Fenway Park 4 disc set) 

Awesome L/R panning drum solo for the first 3-4 minutes.


----------



## DDfusion

rxonmymind said:


> Thanks! Thats one effect. But try it with headphones/earbuds.


I tried it on my Shure 315s. It sounds the same as the car. Well the car sounds better with the feel of it and depth


----------



## rxonmymind

DDfusion said:


> I tried it on my Shure 315s. It sounds the same as the car. Well the car sounds better with the feel of it and depth


What was weird is the horn as it makes it's entrance. Seems to be floating above your forehead. You get the right left then the center horn. At least thats what my wife & I experienced.


----------



## tjframe

The intro to "Vow" by Garbage


----------



## drop1

I listen to a ton of electronic. Psy trance uses ridiculous amounts of panning. If you get some good stuff the width and depth are amazing. 

Look up proxees. It's not everyone's taste but if youve got you system in order it's a sonic treat with sounds from your hood to behind you without running rears. It always trips people out when I tell them I don't run rears .


----------



## Notwerk

Pink Floyd has been mentioned already, but it bears repeating. This effect is used extensively throughout Dark Side of the Moon. The opening of "Money" and "Breathe" stand out. I love that album almost as much for the quality of the recording and engineering as I do for the actual music.


----------



## drop1

Notwerk said:


> Pink Floyd has been mentioned already, but it bears repeating. This effect is used extensively throughout Dark Side of the Moon. The opening of "Money" and "Breathe" stand out. I love that album almost as much for the quality of the recording and engineering as I do for the actual music.


I like Floyd a lot for its production in the stereo field but I don't care for the overall tone of the of their albums. There is something about the mid range that erks me. It can be eqed out but it I feel like it detracts from the artist intent. There are a few other albums that's are eqd this way and for a long time I kept a preset juat for albums that fell into this range.


----------



## rxonmymind

Artist: Keiko Matsui
Genre: Smooth jazz/ Upbeat pianist 
Title: A cat on the chimney
Very nice in the car. Haven't had the chance to listen tonight on the headphones.


----------



## jpeezy

steve vai flex-able, track one" little green men" theres a little sputtering spaceship that goes really far left and right while the other instruments stay in their place, very cool, however the music is way out there.https://youtu.be/o5J2sMq18qs?list=PLD23CADE29E569770


----------



## drop1

jpeezy said:


> steve vai flex-able, track one" little green men" theres a little sputtering spaceship that goes really far left and right while the other instruments stay in their place, very cool, however the music is way out there.https://youtu.be/o5J2sMq18qs?list=PLD23CADE29E569770


Wtf did I just listen to lmfao


----------



## jpeezy

drop1 said:


> Wtf did I just listen to lmfao


 can't say i didn't warn you!!!, if you can brave it the whole album is a little loopy, save for a couple really nice tracks,"they call it sleep","burnin down the mountain"


----------



## madcatter

Edgar winter group-frankenstien ,near the middle of the song has a good left to center to right part.


----------



## slacktide

The Magnetic Fields - Abigail, Belle of Kilronan - Lead guitar pans constantly the whole song.

And one of my favorites, Daisy Daisy - Michelle Plays Ping Pong. Great panning and 3d effects throughout the track.


----------



## drop1

https://youtu.be/90bRR4dehwc

Vocal does a 3d rotation. Comes out at you, goes further away and does left and right.


----------



## w00tah

Fear Factory- Shock has a right to left to right to left fade in the intro and also has a very, very sharp bass drop after the intro.


----------



## quickaudi07

Ok here it is  maybe not the best thing, but it does sound a lot better than most songs. 


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CC5ca6Hsb2Q


----------



## rxonmymind

Genre: Smooth jazz
Title: Liquid soul
Artist: Chris Stand ring
Album: Love & Paragraphs

Laid back chillax'n kinda music.


----------



## crackinhedz

Lorde - Still Sane

Her voice dances across the entire stage.


----------



## CUAviator

Metallica - Four Horsemen. 

The first time I heard it on my Walkman (yes, back 87), I though one of the earpieces was broken, the righ/left is so dramatic


----------



## JimmyDee

Stupid song, but...

Puttin' On The Ritz - by: Taco.

https://youtu.be/OG3PnQ3tgzY?list=SRtaco%20puttin'%20on%20the%20ritz

At the very end of the song, he walks from right to left (footsteps).

If you listen with headphones (as I did in the mid-80's, with my Sony Walkman cassette), it sounds like he's walking across your head.


----------



## eatdrawbloom

Listen to Antiphase by Spiritmaster #np on #SoundCloud
https://soundcloud.com/spiritmaster/antiphase


----------



## muzikmanwi

The Cars "Moving in stereo"


----------



## Akaylin

blazeplacid said:


> I guess its the kid in me but I like songs that use the fade effect.
> 
> You know, the songs that fade from left to right for whatever reason.
> 
> The song that made me think of this ...Kendrick Lamar - Swimming Pools.
> 
> Middle of the song his conscious is talking to him and it fades from left to right.
> It gives the effect that its your conscious talking to you when you are wearing headphones.
> 
> Any other good songs?
> 
> Genre doesn't matter to me.





blazeplacid said:


> I guess its the kid in me but I like songs that use the fade effect.
> 
> You know, the songs that fade from left to right for whatever reason.
> 
> The song that made me think of this ...Kendrick Lamar - Swimming Pools.
> 
> Middle of the song his conscious is talking to him and it fades from left to right.
> It gives the effect that its your conscious talking to you when you are wearing headphones.
> 
> Any other good songs?
> 
> Genre doesn't matter to me.


Hallucinations by dvsn


----------



## DDHopes

Randyman... said:


> The Smiths "How Soon Is Now" - Johnny Marr's guitar delay ping-ponging all over the place. A modern classic IMO


Spot on!!!... And without actual guitar, not a synthesizer or other electronic music device!!! I concur 110%....


----------



## DDHopes

How about NIN Get Down Make Love... or New Order Blue Monday 88 Dub Mix.. Talk about esrs/mind blown... NIN. In general, lis especially good at alternating left/right balance... Crazy considering we're talking 80s - early 90s... Or how about Beasties where their voices alternate balance... Check those first 2 out...for reals... You won't regret it!!!😉


----------



## DDHopes

P.S... Headphones/ Earbuds are a must if you take my advice...


----------



## Petererc

Pretty colors -> gun


----------

